# Secret Weapon Miniatures - Backpacks



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Secret Weapon Miniatures has released a new mixed backpack bits kit. 










quite a nice selection if you ask me, I've been impressed with their work lately and have ordered three sets to add to my bitz box. Always nice to have some rucksacks around when modeling Imp guard or even historical models. The link to the page can be found here.

http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=23&products_id=107

cheers,

CP


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice find Ploss.


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice find these should come in handy when i start modelling my guardsmen .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> Nice find Ploss.


thanks, turns out they're also selling them in bunches of 10. athough not large and small together, just either 10 of the large or 10 of the small.

cheers,

CP


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

those look pretty cool, though i wish they had a picture of them unpainted. I love it when these indies bother to paint the models but i wish they would hire some one to paint the models who is a decent painter so they show the model of the there best.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

true... it says they are "soft metal", so pewter. Just like any other metal bits, i'd imagine.

CP


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Aye, nice find indeed 

I particularly like those Large backpacks. Might even have to get me a few.


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I am a bit worried that the backside need additional greenstuffing, seeing that none of them seem to be flat, or fit for fittng on a Guard.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Great for Ig, and possibly addaptable for some warhammer armies too. Nice find.


----------

